# Interesting phone call...



## JBI (Dec 10, 2009)

Just got a most interesting phone call.

A young lady named 'Jennifer', who was calling from Lowes (Yes, THAT Lowes    ), inquired about permit requirements for various types of home improvement projects.  :shock:

She indicated that the reason for the call was to better advise their customers regarding when permits are or are not required in various jurisdictions!  

This particular Lowes is in the next Town over, so it wasn't a 'let's suck up to the Building Department' call.  :roll:

Could it be that the national/big box stores are seeing the light?   

Anyone else get a similar call?  :?:

Even our 'local' lumber yards never do/did that.   

I suddenly feel all warm and fuzzy inside...


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Interesting phone call...

JD,

I too recieved a phone call from the neighbor city's Lowes store asking the same questions, must be a consorted effort to be one up over the other guy "HD". Do you issue permits for sheds, decks, garages, fences ??.

Warm and fuzzy, is good!  "Rum & coke works with the same results!"


----------



## JBI (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Interesting phone call...

Pc1 - Yes, yes, yes & yes!      (primarily for Zoning issues...)

Stoly & Tonic (with lemon & lime) for me...

After working hours my friend, AFTER working hours...


----------



## Gene Boecker (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Interesting phone call...

You two better get your temperature checked!

Warm and fuzzy indeed.

 :lol:


----------



## jar546 (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Interesting phone call...

I get these phone calls from the management companies that coordinat the Lowes & HD installation contractors.  Bathfitter is another one that does this and wants a fee schedule.  The problem is that they always end up sending me an older out of date form with out of date fees and I have to have them redo it all over.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Interesting phone call...

Depends on managers. 4 years ago when Lowes and Home Depot came to town both managers came in with questions. With in weeks of their opening they where stocking seismic straps for water heaters, correct u-factor windows and other regional products for our area and sending their installers in for permits. They both came back in when we adopted the 2006 codes to see if there where changes they should know about.


----------



## jpranch (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Interesting phone call...

Strange phone calls??? Had one today. Not to take this thread off track but... I had a call today from a home owner wanting to know where their drain tile clean-out was located? It seems that the private home "inspector" they hired wrote this as a violation in a report.  :lol:  They are selling their home and the bank required it. What the heck???


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Interesting phone call...

I've seen several licensed plumbers and electricians working in their respective departments stocking shelves and assiting customers; at both Lowes and Home Depot.

If Lowes and Home Depot are starting to help customers with code permit and installation requirements; it could be the begining of of some job opportunities.

Just a thought,

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Interesting phone call...

I get several of those calls daily! Now the last one I inspected was a red tag! Plumbing contractor working for one of the big guys. Called by the home owner for inspection. Lets see! :roll:

1. No expansion tank

2. Hot water heater set on pieces of 2x4

3. pressure relief not pipe off

Inspection Failed

Contractors response! what could possibly be wrong, it is just a hot water heater exchange. Should not even require an inspection or a permit.


----------



## jim baird (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Interesting phone call...

JD,

LOL.

"Sir, I was wondering if you could tell me what the code requirements are in case any of my customers want to know?"

JP, I followed up a private inspector once who told his client the "heat exchanger" on their electric heat pump was in good condition.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Interesting phone call...

I got a call from a guy from HD a couple of days ago wanting information on residential permitting for flood damage repairs so he could inform his customers. I am in the commercial division so I sent him over to residential. I think it's a good thing.

As far as home inspectors, I have seen some bizzare calls to but one of them was very useful once.

I was doing a follow up final inspection on a townhome and a home inspector was on site. I was just following the previous inspectors correction list when the home inspector invited me to peek into the attic. Several penetrations into the fire wall....no mention of it on the  correction list.

Needless to say, I added to the previous inspectors list and thanked the guy.

GPE


----------

